# 6 year old still soiling and wetting herself



## lovedupgirl

Hi girls

I have a 6 year old daughter who is having a few problems in the toliet area,we have ruled out a medical problem she is not constipated and we dont think it is anything that is worrying her that is causing it either.
She is happy and healthy in every other area,she has lots of friends at school and is not being bullied or anything like that.
She soils her pants 2-3 times a week and wets herself when she is too engrossed in another activity she never seems to wipe herself properly and always has poo in her knickers.

I have discussed it with her and all she says is that its too hard to wipe herself,I have tried showing her how to do it,we have wet wipes in the bathroom to make it easier for her to get herself clean but the problem is ongoing.

I know how cruel kids can be and im starting to worry that someone at school will notice and she will start getting picked on,does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Faerie

Hi, when I was an AuPair my little boy (8 years old) was the same. There wasn't anything "wrong" with him as such, he was just always in a rush to get places! Also it turned out that the two AuPairs before me had just cleaned up after him and never told his mum, well I didn't see poop cleaning as part of my job so brought it up!
Anyway, first his mum had a talk with him, she did the wet wipes etc and the problem went on. In the end she made him wash his own dirty underwear, and clean up the bathroom (which I went over afterwards, don't trust an 8 years olds cleaning skills but it was to get the point across!). That may sound quite harsh, but it worked.


----------



## Minstermind

Great idea there, actually. It's good if you can approach it in a way that isn't a ''punishment'', just more like a matter of fact thing of ''cleaning up your own mess'', know what I mean? She may still do it for awhile but I'm sure the time will (probably) come that she would get kinda tired doing it and maybe it would help motivate her to remember to go.

Another option, which does not obviously rule out the ultimate goal of getting her to stop, is to use those pullup nighttime pants...could help keep her clothes a bit cleaner and a lot of them aren't so bulky...dunno...just throwing out some thoughts


----------

